# Potential Pack Goats Looking for Job - Emmett, ID



## Backcountryhorsemenidaho (Sep 30, 2013)

I have five 18 month old wethers, 4 Saanen brothers and a La Mancha that I raised on the bottle from two days old. They are very bonded to each other and humans, have good size and should make excellent pack goats. My situation has changed since I got them and need to find a good home for them. They are available for "Free" for to someone looking for great weed eaters or as packers, but not for your dinner table. They are located in Sweet, ID, which is 8 miles west of Horseshoe, Bend, ID on Hwy 52. If interested, contact me at [email protected]


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

email sent in regards to the Lamancha


----------



## Backcountryhorsemenidaho (Sep 30, 2013)

Backcountryhorsemenidaho said:


> I have five 18 month old wethers, 4 Saanen brothers and a La Mancha that I raised on the bottle from two days old. They are very bonded to each other and humans, have good size and should make excellent pack goats. My situation has changed since I got them and need to find a good home for them. They are available for "Free" for to someone looking for great weed eaters or as packers, but not for your dinner table. They are located in Sweet, ID, which is 8 miles west of Horseshoe, Bend, ID on Hwy 52. If interested, contact me at [email protected]


Oct 26, 2013 Goats have a new home in Idaho Falls, with a family with kids looking forward to teaching them to pack and then to explore the Teton Back Country.


----------

